# Circuito Demodulador AM



## gautama (Nov 17, 2005)

Para un trabajo de la universidad necesito construir un Demodulador AM que sea sencillo y fácil de construir. 

De antemano gracias...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 17, 2005)

El demodulador de AM mas sencillo es el llamado *radio receptor galena*, te dejo este enlace en donde te explican como construirlo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/radio-galena.htm

Saludos.


----------

